# living in England but wanting to move to Cyprus



## hannah123 (Jan 14, 2009)

hey ok well im 17 and at college im wondering what things i can study at college to help me get a job in Cyprus as im hoping to move out there in a few years as England is not working for me then when im settled hopefully my mum will come out to live with me. I like beauty and hairdressing what would be the best to do if i moved to Cyprus also is there anythink else i could study? i dont talk cypriot only English by the way. please help would be great cheers x


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

hannah123 said:


> hey ok well im 17 and at college im wondering what things i can study at college to help me get a job in Cyprus as im hoping to move out there in a few years as England is not working for me then when im settled hopefully my mum will come out to live with me. I like beauty and hairdressing what would be the best to do if i moved to Cyprus also is there anythink else i could study? i dont talk cypriot only English by the way. please help would be great cheers x


As the main industry in Cyprus is tourism I would suggest hospitality/hotel management. I would also recommend that as you are planning ahead you should also make the effort to learn to learn Greek which is the language spoken here.


----------



## hannah123 (Jan 14, 2009)

Veronica said:


> As the main industry in Cyprus is tourism I would suggest hospitality/hotel management. I would also recommend that as you are planning ahead you should also make the effort to learn to learn Greek which is the language spoken here.



so basically theres no point me doing hairdressing or beauty theraphy? is it easy to get bar work over there? im looking to go near paphos is learning greek a must because someone said nearly everyone talks english?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

hannah123 said:


> so basically theres no point me doing hairdressing or beauty theraphy? is it easy to get bar work over there? im looking to go near paphos is learning greek a must because someone said nearly everyone talks english?


I am not saying that it would be a waste of time you doing a beauty course but there are lot of people over here doing that sort of thing.
Yes most people speak english but not everyone and it is helpful if you speak Greek at times. Also as you are planning ahead surely it makes sense to learn at least the basics, the Cypriots love it if you make an effort.


----------



## hannah123 (Jan 14, 2009)

Veronica said:


> I am not saying that it would be a waste of time you doing a beauty course but there are lot of people over here doing that sort of thing.
> Yes most people speak english but not everyone and it is helpful if you speak Greek at times. Also as you are planning ahead surely it makes sense to learn at least the basics, the Cypriots love it if you make an effort.


ok thanks i will defo try and learn some greek sorry about all the Questions do u think i should come over for a holiday and see what jobs are about ? And if and when i get one where can you live? are rentals cheap? x


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hanna come over on holiday have a good look around , save up as much you can so you have money for rent and bills for a least three months (more the better)Lots to rent but make sure its on bus route .you say mum is comming so you need 2 bed rent about 450€
Pay is low jobs are hard but yes if you plan&save give it a go you are only young once take care 
Tricia


----------



## hannah123 (Jan 14, 2009)

yummymummy150 said:


> Hanna come over on holiday have a good look around , save up as much you can so you have money for rent and bills for a least three months (more the better)Lots to rent but make sure its on bus route .you say mum is comming so you need 2 bed rent about 450€
> Pay is low jobs are hard but yes if you plan&save give it a go you are only young once take care
> Tricia


Thanks do you know how much money in English pounds i will need to save up like a rough figure? thanks yummymummy x


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

hannah123 said:


> Thanks do you know how much money in English pounds i will need to save up like a rough figure? thanks yummymummy x


Hannah take a look at Cyprusbill dot com.
That gives prices of just about everything and is updated every week.
You can then work out how much you would need to live on per month and estimate how much you need to bring with you to tide you over.
Its easy to tell people how much they need but as everyone has different needs it can only be a rough guess.


Veronica


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Hard to say but think you looking at 1000 a month so aim for 5ooo.And pray you get a job in 3 months, you will get bar work or hotel in summer hot long hours then you will get paid off come oct, Sorry dont mean it to sound bad if you are lucky in the right place at right time you may land a good job that is all year , this is going to be a tuff year as people all over are finding it hard no money for holiday so trade will be slow , need less staff.
Tricia


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hannah as you are not intending to come over for a few years yet things can change a lot in that time.
Just save as much as you can and come over a few times for holidays, get to know the island and see what happens when you have finished your studying.


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Take time plan ahead . hold on to your dreams you can make it come true in time.
Best wishes 
Tricia


----------



## RonJeremy (Sep 17, 2009)

Best thing to study for Cyprus? 
To answer that exact question I'd say something related to self-employed internet software (apps, ebooks, freelancing, webdesign, games etc) business, because of Cyprus wonderfully low taxes it's the ideal island for that.
However that doesn't seem like your cup of tea, so what the others said 

(don't take my words too seriously I'm not living in Cyprus myself yet)


----------

